# how big do my follies need to be. Please help im going crazy



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all, Im in an egg sharing scheme and hoping to donate eggs. On day of stimms I had 10 follicles. Day 11 still 10 ranging from 9mm-15mm, this seems really small to me. I have another scan tomorrow day (14 of stimmimg) how much should they have grown by then and do they grow every day? te eggs that wre only 9mm surely cant have grown to 16mm in 3 days can they? thats the size they need to be. Im fed up and just want my eggs to grow so that theres enough for me and my recipient. Please help. Also how big do they need to be?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Coully 
I think they need to be at least 18 but my hospital said they prefer them to be 20,  I think they can increase that quickly - Im sure on my first scan I had them varying between 8 - 18, 2 days later I had a few that were 24.  I would try not too worry too much  (easier said then done - I know) if yours take longer they may get you to stimm for a couple of extra days.  What is the least amount of eggs you can have collected so that you are able to share? 
x x x


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I need 10 follicles in order to share which I have but i just need them to grow. After that I need a minimum of 8 eggs. Just a bit fed up of going back and forward to the clinic thinking that it will be my last scan. Never mind hopefully there will have been an improvement by tomorrow. Thanks for you advice.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I think any thing 18mm or over is ok hunni

Good luck Kelli


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

If i remember rightly i had 2 over 18mm before my triggar shot, the rest were all smaller. When it came to egg collection they got 17 eggs and 14 were mature. We now have our lovely daughter out of it. Good luck, let us know how you get on xxxx


----------

